# keurig



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I would try to clean/descale it. See if that helps. Link below.

I run a cycle of white vinegar through my regular coffee pot and it helps. 

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-clean-a-keurig-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-218103


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. i'l try it.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

I have that exact model at home. Run a few cycles of water/vinegar through it to descale. Also, make sure you're cleaning out the needles on the top and bottom that Peirce the cup.

If you didn't notice, when you insert the pod, it also fills the boiler at the same time. Make sure that you're not quickly opening and shutting the pod door immediately as it won't fill the boiler and water will just stay up top


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am running some mix through it tonight. i'l let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

many cycles, no results = still crap.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

By leaving water in the machine where do you mean exactly?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The descaling instructions for the mini are different than those in the previous link. They recommend full strength vinegar for the first rinse and a second rinse/soak with full strength.
Here is an online copy. See section 5
http://www.keurig.com/medias/K10-UCG-ENG.pdf?context=bWFzdGVyfGstY3VwLWJyZXdlcnMtdXNlci1ndWlkZXMtcGRmc3w0MDY4MDE0fGFwcGxpY2F0aW9uL3BkZnxrLWN1cC1icmV3ZXJzLXVzZXItZ3VpZGVzLXBkZnMvaDE2L2g3NS84OTU1ODk5NDQ1Mjc4LnBkZnxlYjc1MTYyN2I5ODZiNjA4ZTEzNzQxN2RjYWNlZGMxZDQ1YjM2Mjc1OGVjMGQzNDc0MjMxMmM5NTE1ZDU0NWQx


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I leave the vinegar in it for a few hours as well and then run it again on full strength as well.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Protocol. said:


> By leaving water in the machine where do you mean exactly?


where ever the water goes when you fill it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i used nearly a full bottle. and it has been sitting in there for e few days now, as most all of it doesn't come out.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I found vinegar for the most part to be a bit of a 'wife's tale'

I would go with CLR. There are instructions on the back for diluting for coffer makers.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Keurigs break and break often . Don't ask my how I know ... It was a study of warranty claims. There really isn't much fixing them . Yes vinegar will clean scale out of a coffee pot if use it often enough. I would hesitate to put CLR in anything I might drink or eat from. I would just as soon go buy another on. But seeing as I drink 5 or 6 cups a day, and that's just me , k-cups would send me to the poor house in no time.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

jimn01 said:


> k-cups would send me to the poor house in no time.


I'm not in love with them at all. I tried one and really disliked it. If you want good coffee then get a machine with a grinder built into it and do fresh ground. I love it... won't ever go back to the traditional methods.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

We used the k cups for a while, but it's more than 2x as much as making coffee with wore traditional methods. After the 2nd machine broke, went back to the Farberware percolator. We have a 4-cup and a 12-cup.

I don't know why we ever gave those up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Tell me about it IslandGuy. When a cup of cofee costs 89 cents to make at home, compared to a few pennies. Priorities are in the wrong place.

Give me a $20 drip and a can of Family Dollar or Store Brand coffee I am set.


----------



## TimSBLI (Feb 22, 2016)

The newer models have a little orange K-cup size cleaner. You fill it with water and open and close it a few times. Works like a charm. I had the same problem this morning. 
here's a link to a pic

http://www.singleservecoffee.com/archives/046845.php


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Tell me about it IslandGuy. When a cup of cofee costs 89 cents to make at home, compared to a few pennies. Priorities are in the wrong place.
> 
> Give me a $20 drip and a can of Family Dollar or Store Brand coffee I am set.


These work well and is what we use. Normal cost coffee and single cup option.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wash only if you want to waste money on a overpriced coffee maker.

I have been using the same $20 Drip Coffee maker for the past 3 years with no problems.

Two travel mugs of coffee, without waiting for some fancy gadget to fail halfway through.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i don't use the $1 each cups. i have one of those refill cups. at first i thought it was because i was putting to much in it. i cut back and it still did it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Wash only if you want to waste money on a overpriced coffee maker.
> 
> I have been using the same $20 Drip Coffee maker for the past 3 years with no problems.
> 
> Two travel mugs of coffee, without waiting for some fancy gadget to fail halfway through.


I don't disagree, however, a Keurig for an office is a great option.

Nobody wants drink someone elses coffee and nobody wants to clean the pot.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wash I worked in an office that we had both a Keurig and a pot brewer. The pot brewer was used more thrn the Keurig.

We had a standard recipe for how many scoops of grounds and how much water. No one complained, unless we had someone who loved their colored water.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Wash I worked in an office that we had both a Keurig and a pot brewer. The pot brewer was used more thrn the Keurig.
> 
> We had a standard recipe for how many scoops of grounds and how much water. No one complained, unless we had someone who loved their colored water.


Great for the employees, not so much for customers that come by. 

We have the small hot cider and hot chocolate packs as well for the children that come with their parents. 

Either way, I am in agreement with you. They are over priced machines and when the simplest thing on them breaks (clearly a serviceable part) they both won't and can't see you the part. 

It total crap if you ask me.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I used to use one of the Pod type pots at one time. The heat from the steam and the oils from the coffee, causes the plastic to breakdown and become brittle.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> I used to use one of the Pod type pots at one time. The heat from the steam and the oils from the coffee, causes the plastic to breakdown and become brittle.


The picture that I posted above, if that is what you are referencing, is surgical stainless steel and heavy gauge injected molds PE on the top. I have been using my primary one for about 3 years without any issue. 

The craptastic one that Keurig gives you with the machine is garbage and fell apart very soon.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have had the same issue as the OP. I found a video on YouTube advising to give the top of the machine a sort of "technical tap" a few times. I did it and I get a full cup once again. I just slap the palm of my hand down on the top when it's in the closed position.


----------

